# Anyone help me please



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

How many lead balls weighing 12grams each ball could I make out of 9kg of lead? Am not very bright haha. Thanks a lot...


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

9000/12=750


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers mate. The price of lead is ridiculous now


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Get in touch with any roofer and offer him £1 per kilo of scrap lead and he should oblige you with as much as you want. The law as recently changed in the UK for weighing in scrap, which means all scrap has to go through the books and therefore taxable, where as before the law change, it was all back pocket cash.


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

That's the plan now mate. Cheers for your reply


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

In the US, 1 pound of lead is $1.


----------

